# Nabba first timers Wales nxt year



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi thinking of competin nxt year and in need of some help and advice. Could u fellow bodybuilders help?

Regards

G


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

i am 27 yrs old been trainin for about 4 yrs now and am currently 18 st 8lb but carryin a bit of fat prob high 20% maybe even the low 30%

have come up with a diet and been following it for 2 weeks. weighed when i started it and took my measurements and weighed sat just gone. have put on 3lb but lost half inch off waist. my diet is:-

630 - 7am

multi vit

1 cup dry oats

1 cup skimmed mlik

2 scoops whey protein

10 am

8oz ckn

1 cup basmati rice

1230pm

usn muscle fuel shake

tin creamed rice pudding

3pm

8oz ckn

1 cup basmati rice

5pm

if training before i leave work because i cycle i would have:-

2 scoops complex carbs

6pm

super pump 250

train 630 - 730 or 8

8pm

vit c

2 scoops whey protien

1 scoop complex carbs

9 pm

8oz ckn

1 cup rice

1030 -11pm bedtime

table spoon extra virgin olive oil

2 scoops whey protien

also havin 2ml sust 2 ml deca week

what is ur opinions?

any help would be greatly appreciated

regards

g


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what's your goal mate ?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Lean bulk but also drop body fat.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i aint a diet guru or anything but if your wanting to drop bodyfat would tweak ya diet

630 - 7am

multi vit

1 cup dry oats

1 cup skimmed mlik

2 scoops whey protein

10 am

8oz ckn

1 cup basmati rice

1230pm

usn muscle fuel shake

tin creamed rice pudding

3pm

8oz ckn

1 cup basmati rice

5pm

if training before i leave work because i cycle i would have:-

2 scoops complex carbs

6pm

super pump 250

train 630 - 730 or 8

8pm

vit c

2 scoops whey protien

1 scoop complex carbs

9 pm

8oz ckn

*1 cup rice*

would replace the rice with salad or mixed veg thats carbs too late at night that your body aint gunna burn. Ie fat storage

1030 -11pm bedtime

*table spoon extra virgin olive oil**2 scoops whey protien*

i would cut that out, and rather than having isolate have calcium casein a slow digesting protein

your also imo too reliant on protein shakes imo, replace with real food


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome to the board MR MABBIT .. (Fridge yeah).?

firstly the nabba wales is over 12 months away so plenty of time......

i would start by getting yourself down to see what is actually underneath if you see what i mean so you could now start with a 16 week serious bodybuilding diet and plenty of cardio to get yourself down,.. then after that you can aim for some size ready for next may...?

i would do the following:-

meal 1:- 6 whole eggs. do what you like with them scramble them etc.

meal 2:- 200gms chicken. with green salad.1 tbsp of olive oil

meal 3:- same

meal 4:- 2 scoops whey. with 50gms of natural peanut butter buy from tesco small tub with blue lid...

meal 5:- after training ... 25gms of whey isolate with 75gms of carb powder.

meal 6/:- 250gms steak. with salad...

i would do 30 mins cardio immediatley after training.... maybe start with 3 days a week to get you into it bt dont see the point in ****ing about just get straight into it.. so after every weights session,.. jump onto treadmill and brisk walk for 30 mins...

try this... wont be easy but depends on how serious you are about competing...

Steve


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

steve why do you advise cutting carbs so early

is it just short term till he halfs his bf

im thinking next year if not def the year after


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome bigsteve. Am defo Serious about it. What happens if I get hungry between meals or do u think that it'll be sufficient? And supplements? Any recommendations any1?

How u coming along big steve?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> welcome to the board MR MABBIT .. (Fridge yeah).?
> 
> firstly the nabba wales is over 12 months away so plenty of time......
> 
> ...


pretty smiler to my diet now apart from im having 8 meals a day. in the same boat as you mate stripping down and seeing what i got underneath it all and see what i need to work on for next year. i know its going to be my legs that need the most work but im determinant to do it.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> steve why do you advise cutting carbs so early
> 
> is it just short term till he halfs his bf
> 
> im thinking next year if not def the year after


without doubt mate the sooner he get the **** off the better .. then he can see whats under there to work with....

really no point in walking around 30% BF if aiming to compete.. if he does a STRICT 16 weeks that will take him up to september.. then gives him 5 month of gaining clean gains and then possibly grow into the show... wold be better getting down Now wheras if he left it say 20 weeks etc before the nabba wales then he could possibly be dissapointed...

i have seen this so many times(including myself) getting FAT as F*ck off season only to lose the majority of it when dieting.... so nowadays i keep my food failry clean and still include cardio 3 days a week off season....

does that make sense...

Steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Awesome bigsteve. Am defo Serious about it. What happens if I get hungry between meals or do u think that it'll be sufficient? And supplements? Any recommendations any1?
> 
> How u coming along big steve?


How you doing mate yeah im good... so far so good... happy with the way im coming in for show....(not long now)..

you will get HUNGRY between meals mate but that just the way it is...

if you wanted to start slowly then do four weeks of cutting out all ****....and have REFEED day on a sunday

here i would then go say meal 1 as 100gms of oats with 2 scoops of whey

Meal 2:- 200gms of chicken.with green salad..can of diet coke

Meal 3:- Same as meal 2

Meal 4:- maybe An Meal replacement for an example a CNP pro mr.

Meal 5:- 1 hour before you train Same as meal 1

Meal 6:- immediatley after workout... 25gms of whey 75gms of carb powder...

meal 7:- Steak.

then as the weeks go buy cut out the carb meal..and follow diet 1,... so here your carbs are meal 1 and around training.....

alot of it also has to do with your lifestyle.. i.e work hours ..and most of all £££££.....

Steve

set yourself a GOAL mate and GO FOR YOU it you dont know y=until you have tried it.. :beer:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah total sense fella. when u say strict u mean 7 days a week no cheat day like ive seen people doin?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

if u think its better just to go straight for the kill and cut out most carbs will try that first. i understand its goin to be hard and like u said if im that serious about it ill do it.

thanks for the push in the right direction bigsteve

regards

Mabs


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I would agree with what steve says be strict for 6days a week

Have a cheat day once a week where you have two or three meals where you eat what you want. Then following day get back on diet straight away. Its hard at first but you will find yourself looking forward to the cheat day. Coke zero is good if you get any sugary cravings etc

I am the same as you gareth i am wanting to compete next year, been on a lean bulking diet around 6weeks and i was b/f around 27percent,now down to 22percent, is coming off just taking time.

cut out the carb based meals after say 6.30 and get a casein shake down ya neck before bed


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> I would agree with what steve says be strict for 6days a week
> 
> Have a cheat day once a week where you have two or three meals where you eat what you want. Then following day get back on diet straight away. Its hard at first but you will find yourself looking forward to the cheat day. Coke zero is good if you get any sugary cravings etc
> 
> ...


much appreciated marcus, so ud start with the lata diet for the first month or so, let my body get used to less and less carbs?

i am finding that i get sugary cravings but at the moment tryin to ignore them.

there anything that i could possibly try and substitute salad with lol


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldnt cut carbs entirely i just wouldnt have any after 630pm go take a look at diet in my competitive journo

i agree cardio 3 times a week will help also, i do 2 times a week slowly steady cardio where my heart rate stays at around 130-140bpm, then once a week i do hiit(high intensity interval training)

i neck a can of coke zero if i get sugary cravings or have an apple

cheat day helps/bloke cravings out if you can then have some sugary stuff on ya cheat day. Is hard to stick too,but just look forward too the cheat day


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

there are so many different ways... carb rotation etc etc but no need to complicate things just yet.... i would personally cut out all ****.. then work on a four week basis...

give it a go.. when it comes to a Cheat day at this stage i would eat what i fancied....

try it mate if it was easy THEN WE'D all be looking awesome all year round.. :whistling:

steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

me 4 weeks ago



me now


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> me 4 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 39282
> 
> ...


mate fair play to you having the BALLS to put up pics....many dont.

now keep these and look back at them everytime you feeling fed up with the diet etc etc.... ONLY you can do it mate.. and it can be done a bit of ELBOW greae and you be looking back a these pics thinking WTF...

Steve


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i definetly agree with that try diet either i have suggest or steve then take another set fotos in 4week and watch the difference


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> mate fair play to you having the BALLS to put up pics....many dont.
> 
> now keep these and look back at them everytime you feeling fed up with the diet etc etc.... ONLY you can do it mate.. and it can be done a bit of ELBOW greae and you be looking back a these pics thinking WTF...
> 
> Steve


we all got to go from somewhere, i just got a little bit further than others but like u said with a bit of 'ELBOW grease' lol:rockon:

will try and post my progress every fortnight

u still got the same number fella?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> we all got to go from somewhere, i just got a little bit further than others but like u said with a bit of 'ELBOW grease' lol:rockon:
> 
> will try and post my progress every fortnight
> 
> u still got the same number fella?


hi mate i text you my number tmw... you coming to the show next week....


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> hi mate i text you my number tmw... you coming to the show next week....


 dam rite i am, all day fella, c u kick ass 

see how brewer gets on too, he comin on gd?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

just finished gym, shoulders nite tonite.

new diet starts monday, diet 1 that bigsteve posted for me(cheers m8) looking forward to actually seeing my abs, if they r there that is lol

will keep u posted


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

any1 got any idea on a cuttin cycle

was thinking primo, test prop, mast


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Well started my diet monday, couldn't stomach the salad tried it yesterday had it for 2 meals but couldn't go any further so have substituted salad for 100g of veg(broccoli and cauli)

also weighed yesterday ready for start of diet put another 3 pounds on and lost another half an inch off my waist which is a total of 6lb gain and loss of 1 inch off waist. This is before my low carb diet.

Today went well, followed my diet to the T. workin my evening job tonite so no trainin for me tonite but yesterday was chest and had a hell of a session. Roll on Thursday back and biceps. Bring it on


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

nice one mate keep it up


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

well a week into my diet and all is good, measured my waist today and lost another half inch off my waist but havent weighed yet will wait until sunday.

Training going good, shoulders tonite and legs tomorrow morning, strength still increasing and shape is comin, so ive been told that is.

a few cravings but hopefully my cheat day will sort that


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> well a week into my diet and all is good, measured my waist today and lost another half inch off my waist but havent weighed yet will wait until sunday.
> 
> Training going good, shoulders tonite and legs tomorrow morning, strength still increasing and shape is comin, so ive been told that is.
> 
> a few cravings but hopefully my cheat day will sort that


Keep it goiung mate,,... personally i wouldnt measure mate.... just weigh the same time one the same scales Once a week.... Usually a saturday morning wake up Then weigh.... and keep a record....

keep Going when you start to see results you will reaslise that no need toi go so much over...

Steve

p.s... you coming to the show :thumb:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Keep it goiung mate,,... personally i wouldnt measure mate.... just weigh the same time one the same scales Once a week.... Usually a saturday morning wake up Then weigh.... and keep a record....
> 
> keep Going when you start to see results you will reaslise that no need toi go so much over...
> 
> ...


yeah m8 defo be there for pre judgin txt me ur new number

cheers m8 will weigh in the morning

how u doin? all set?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Well just finished my chest/triceps session. Ad gd session but need to up the intesity, training in a trio and 1 always likes to talk. Not gd in my book.

Avent weighed or measured this week, goin to leave it till sat mornin. Ad my re-feed day but think went a little mad, won't be doin that again. Felt terrible for it.

Back/biceps tomorrow looking forward to it.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Well the week of training over, 5 sessions of cardio and weighed in today. In 2 weeks lost 10lb. didn't weigh last week Not bad goin I think.

Weekend off training now goin to carry on with my diet but instead of having a refeed day goin to av 1 meal sat and sun that I want. Felt like crap last week after havin the whole day as a refeed day so let's c how I feel after this.

Cheers G


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Well the week of training over, 5 sessions of cardio and weighed in today. In 2 weeks lost 10lb. didn't weigh last week Not bad goin I think.
> 
> Weekend off training now goin to carry on with my diet but instead of having a refeed day goin to av 1 meal sat and sun that I want. Felt like crap last week after havin the whole day as a refeed day so let's c how I feel after this.
> 
> Cheers G


well done... as ive said once you start to see the changes then you will be even more motivated... keep it going...

consistency = Results

steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> well done... as ive said once you start to see the changes then you will be even more motivated... keep it going...
> 
> consistency = Results
> 
> steve


Cheers m8

U r right def got more motivation and more determined to c my abs just plan on trying to keep up the loss now

got a few questions steve any chance of sendin me ur number?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

me today 2 weeks after diet started

diet goin gd just thought id show my progress

cheers G


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

just thought id ad a few comparing photos

Cheers G


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Just finished my back biceps workout, feeling great. My diet goin gd sticking to it to the T. 30 mins of cardio just hoping I get a gd drop in weight again.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Not a gd week for me this week, caught a stinking cold and due to my food not being ready 1 night missed a day of dieting. Still down 1lb loss but aiming to make it up this week a gd 5 of 6 lb would be gd.

Training goin gd. Staying with 4 days a week with 30 mins cardio after.

Been readin into carb cycling, any1 done it? How did u get on?

Gareth


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Not a gd week for me this week, caught a stinking cold and due to my food not being ready 1 night missed a day of dieting. Still down 1lb loss but aiming to make it up this week a gd 5 of 6 lb would be gd.
> 
> Training goin gd. Staying with 4 days a week with 30 mins cardio after.
> 
> ...


Hi gar.. yes i walys Cycle my carbs.... a saturday i will then go very low sometimes ZERO... i cycle off season also......

Steve

at the moment mate i would just concentrate on good clean diet and consistency...... DONT worry about things to much just go with the flow ...(im a fine one to say this....lol)...


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

to be honest with you i find the bodybuilding Diet and cardio easy.. it doesnt bother me.. what gets to me is the life outside of bodybuilding... i.e... when kids keep me awake alsmost every night.and i end up getting about 4 hours of broken sleep a night.... things like that is what makes my diet/contest prep hard.. the food and cardio isn't an issue... my head is the problem :confused1: ... i havent got the best of Patience :cursing: ... so the slightest thing gets me TICKING......

if i was single..and didnt have my own business .. and kids keeping me awake,(and the Fcuking animals)...... then it would be a stroll in the park... hey but thats life.... just have to crack on...loll.... :beer:

steve


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i have just started doing the carb cycling now

ask me in a few weeks lol


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Hi gar.. yes i walys Cycle my carbs.... a saturday i will then go very low sometimes ZERO... i cycle off season also......
> 
> Steve
> 
> at the moment mate i would just concentrate on good clean diet and consistency...... DONT worry about things to much just go with the flow ...(im a fine one to say this....lol)...


Alrite m8? How's things? Thanks for the advice.

You said at the beginnin about a refeed day. Would you eat what u liked or limit urself to certian things and quanity?

Gareth


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> i have just started doing the carb cycling now
> 
> ask me in a few weeks lol


Ok thanks m8 will do

gareth


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Ok thanks m8 will do
> 
> gareth


just have a Cheat Meal....so have a nice meal followed by a desert..

steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

trained back and biceps tonite training was as follows:-

*Back*

wide grip chins - 4 sets

bent over row - 3 sets

wide grip pulldowns front - 3 sets

wide grip pulldowns back - 3 sets

seated row - 3 sets

*Biceps*

standing bbell curl - 3 sets

machine hammer curls - 3 sets

standing dbell curl super set with seated concentration curls - 3 sets

*Cardio*

30mins post workout

A gd session can feel myself progressing each week, comments from others at gym also saying how my shape in totally changing. always gd when someone else compliments.

diet goin gd, but feeling hungry between meals. eating every 2 and half hours

gareth


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Diet is really doin my head in today. Really in need of some carbs, craving everything that icant have. Still feeling hungry between meals, not due a meal for another hour but dyin for some food.

If it was easy thou every 1 would be in great shape eh???? Lol

shoulders and high rep triceps tonite and can't wait. Feel quite down when not trainin in the evening. Roll on 630

Gareth


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Shoulders and triceps

military press - 5 sets

upright row - 4 sets

seated side raises - 3 sets

seated ez front raises - 3 sets

db reverse fly - 3 sets

bbell shrug - 4 sets

*triceps*

pushdowns 3 sets

tricep extensions - 3 sets

overhead rope tricep extentions 3 sets

30 mins walking

gd session, feeling gd about weigh in sat morn. In a bit of dilema tomorrow, boys from work goin out for beer and curry, don't know whether to go or not, don't wantt

to ruin the hard work I've put in. Any one got any thoughts?

Gareth


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

can you go out without drinking beer?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

chezzer said:


> can you go out without drinking beer?


Yeah that not a problem but I'm on a very low carb diet, only porridge in the morning. Trying to loose some serious bf


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Diet is really doin my head in today. Really in need of some carbs, craving everything that icant have. Still feeling hungry between meals, not due a meal for another hour but dyin for some food.
> 
> If it was easy thou every 1 would be in great shape eh???? Lol
> 
> ...


Sugar free jelly and White melon can stop the cravings. Also raw carrots help!


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

willsey4 said:


> Sugar free jelly and White melon can stop the cravings. Also raw carrots help!


Is there any limit to the sugar free jelly? Lol had some today but felt like eating loads


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

your doing good mate keep it up, can see a real major differance from those pics! will follow with interest  :thumb: !


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Much appreciated fella. Will av some new ones this week

gareth


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

me today 4 weeks into diet





these are a couple of comparing photos over the last 4 weeks


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

progress seems to be going well mate


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> progress seems to be going well mate


Yeah m8 I think so hard work but starting to get somewhere now


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Is there any limit to the sugar free jelly? Lol had some today but felt like eating loads


YES!!! but not in terms of nutritionally....mentally! Try and keep them for when you REALLY need a cheat - same as Diet coke.....use it as the thing you have when you need a lift!

Dude seriously good results for 4 weeks, waist is really come in! Keep it up and follow big steves advice - its working for you


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well done Gareth, great progress mate..

keep doing what your doing:thumbup1:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> YES!!! but not in terms of nutritionally....mentally! Try and keep them for when you REALLY need a cheat - same as Diet coke.....use it as the thing you have when you need a lift!
> 
> Dude seriously good results for 4 weeks, waist is really come in! Keep it up and follow big steves advice - its working for you


Thanks m8, much appreciated

will follow ur advice too

gareth


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Well done Gareth, great progress mate..
> 
> keep doing what your doing:thumbup1:


Thanks m8 will certianly try

gareth


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

this week been quite hard for me, been all over the place with work and other commitments. missed a few meals and eaten a few meals i shouldnt av. weighed sat 17st 9. loss of 5 lbs on last week but dont think i will av much of a loss this week. will post pics on the weekend but aint expectin much.

training goin gd, real gd strength even thou my carbs are low, gd pumps and it seems my shape is comin too


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Look forward to seeing the fotos chief

hope everything ticking over okay


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> Look forward to seeing the fotos chief
> 
> hope everything ticking over okay


well photos up dont think that ive changed, pic not really the clearest ive done, whats everyones opinions?

cheers G


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome change in 6 weeks, nice one.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well done Ga, looking good m8


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic progress there mate 

Keep it coming!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

HUGE change mate, very impressive


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks all for the great comments. This low carb diet is murder, seeing the changes and what people say is a great help. If any1 has any tips or things they think I could do better please say. Will post my diet up now and what I'm taking. Any feed back would be great thankyou in advance.

meal 1

6 eggs

1cup porridge oats

meal 3

200g ckn

150g green veg

meal 3

same as meal 2

meal 4

same as meal 2

meal 5

pre workout

protein shake then 30 mins later superpump

meal 6

phd recovery 2 scoops

meal 7

300g steak

meal8

bsn syntha 6 2 scoops

also vit c everymornin

is there anything that any1 thinks I should be taking too


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

well weighed sat morning like normal, 17st 7lb, loss of 2lb, don't think that's too bad as i didnt think i could carry on losing the weight as I was. Had a blow out yest with a bbq and put a few pounds back on but i guess thats expected. work a little harder in the gym this week again i belive.

cheers g


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Its doing the job mate, great progress stick with it :thumbup1:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

If the next 6 is like the last gonna look awsome mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

round 2 said:


> If the next 6 is like the last gonna look awsome mate:thumbup1:


Thankyou m8


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Its doing the job mate, great progress stick with it :thumbup1:


Thanks m8


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

well 8 weeks gone, half way through. now weight change this week and posted these new pics even though i dont think ive changed, my gf thinks i have. whats all your thoughts





Cheers G


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

defo a change mate

your gf probs dont notice because she sees you everyday at a guess but big difference abs seem much tighter

v taper coming in

nice work taffy lol


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> defo a change mate
> 
> your gf probs dont notice because she sees you everyday at a guess but big difference abs seem much tighter
> 
> ...


Cheers butt lol misses thought I had changed I didn't,

How's ur training/diet?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

mate that is one hell of a chnage already.inspirational.keep it up.il be keeping an eye on this. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

hey guys been off this for a while still training but not dieting as i was. am still planning on competing nxt year so its all go. hopefully getting a coach too so thatll help no end. will pop some pics up again in the nxt few days.

all ur help would be greatly appreciated

cheers G


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> hey guys been off this for a while still training but not dieting as i was. am still planning on competing nxt year so its all go. hopefully getting a coach too so thatll help no end. will pop some pics up again in the nxt few days.
> 
> all ur help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> cheers G


 Dont worry butty you got plenty of time if your gonna compete in may, just eat clean and enjoy your cheats until after xmas and then knuckle down :thumbup1:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Dont worry butty you got plenty of time if your gonna compete in may, just eat clean and enjoy your cheats until after xmas and then knuckle down :thumbup1:


cheers m8 still got a way to go thou


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

heres some pics to show u where i am at now









as u can c in need of some help. any one know of any one who could help coach me.

cheers g


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

gd session today

chest, quads and triceps

Flat bench - 110 kg 8 reps, 120 kg 8 reps, 125kg 6 reps, triple drop 90 kg for 8, 80 for 10, 70kg for 6

incline d bell press - 35kg 8 reps, 35kg 8 reps, 40kg 6 reps triple drop 30kg 8, 25 kg 10, 20kg for 12

machine press - 42kg a side 8 reps, 47kg a side 8 reps, 50 kg a side 6 reps

incline fly - 20 kg 8 reps, 22 kg 8 reps, 25kg 8 reps

quads

squats - 100 kg 8 reps, 120kg 8 reps, 140kg 8 reps

lunges - bodyweight + 40kg, 3 sets reps

leg extension - 18 8 reps, 20 8 reps, rack 8 reps, triple drop 18 8 reps, 14 10 reps, 10 12 reps

triceps

skull crushers - 40kg 3 sets 8 reps

close grip press - 80kg 8 reps 90 kg 8 reps 100kg 6 reps

pushdowns- 120 8 reps, 140 6 reps 140 8 reps

gd session in all, knackered after and know going to be hurting tomorrow especially legs


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Well started a new diet today and training programme. Training 4 days a week and diet is low carb training days and higher carbs non training days. Felt real gd today, diet was gd and trained well too.

Does any1 have any comments on my pics? Need to get some feedback if possible. Need to know where people think I stand. Any would be greatly appreciated

Cheers g


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Doing very well mate, stick with what your doing coz its doin the job nicely :thumb:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Doing very well mate, stick with what your doing coz its doin the job nicely :thumb:


Much appreciated m8.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

That's great progress in just 6 weeks mate.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> That's great progress in just 6 weeks mate.


Thankyou m8, the last few pics up r where I am at at the mo. Started a new diet yesterday and must say am loving it, for now anyway  lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice work mate. had a flick thru the pics and wow awesome

I got Weeman on here to coach me into my first show. took 3rd at the nabba 1st timers which we only decided to actually do 3 days before it lol and then won the classic class at the ukbff scottish. Built my confidence and kept me right al way through.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/weeman/

subscribed and good luck

ps. how many weeks left till the show from now?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Nice work mate. had a flick thru the pics and wow awesome
> 
> I got Weeman on here to coach me into my first show. took 3rd at the nabba 1st timers which we only decided to actually do 3 days before it lol and then won the classic class at the ukbff scottish. Built my confidence and kept me right al way through.
> 
> ...


Cheers m8, much appreciated

Got 7 months left now. Show is may 14 2011 really looking forward to it. Just getting stuck into my diet and training, just eating clean till nxt year then diet properly beginning oF nxt year.

Cheers g


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Well day 1 of diet and training schedule. Chest back and traps, gd hard session with 30 mins cardio after. Felt great even with my low carb day, felt like I had loads of energy, c if that lasts lol.

Yest weight was 18st on the nose. So hopefully should shed some fat over the nxt few months.

G


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Foolowing this mate

Only thing id say is that the usual banded about 12 weeks you see for guys to diet in general isnt enough hence most 1st timers are soft. you want to be nice and elan before startign your diet and gently do a 16 week long camp imo.. polay it gentle and safe. make sure you ahev time to get therea and leave time aswell fro any sh!tness life may throw at you like it always bloody does im sure you know! flu's, colds, family issues etc.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah cheers m8. Plan on giving it plenty of time, not goin to rush it. Like I said my new diet should c me losing some bf the nxt few months which inturn should set me up for a gd 16 - 20 week gentle diet. That's the plan anyway. How did u enjoy ur first comp team 1?

Cheers g


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

good plan mate. its going to be all about condition for you. you have plenty size on ye!

I loved my first show this year and the other two. It was the NABBA Scotland in April. Was pretty nervous when i wen back stage to see all these good physiques stripped off tanning up. stood there like a spare pr!ck lol

Thankfully i had weeman and RS to help me out and keep me right..

Was nervous on walking out for the very first time for quarter turns but not so bad as we went back out for compulsary poses and started to enjoy it from then. Got first call out which helped my copnfidence and had a few folk shouting for me.. Nervous for the individual routine but i made it very very simple and aimed to do well...something simple but well if you get me....rather than soemthing fancy out my league shoddy!

By the evening show i wasnt nervous at all and was loving it.

I think if you get ready nice and early and testa few things our re carb up etc and you are confident about your condition and are happy then you will enjoy the experience so much more without stressing too much


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Sound like 1 hell of an experience. Am really excited about it. Getting my body in gd shape and stepping on stage but also quite nervous thinking about it if u get what I am sayin.

Cheers m8. Ur right condition is all I'm goin to go for. I won't worry about the scales as people keep asking what I think I mite be on stage at, I just say don't care as long as I'm in gd condition.

Cheers g


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

for sure mate. its a head fuk. id leep off those bloody scales if you have a good pair of eyes to see you each wek or 2x per week. they just mess with you. i have no clue my weight at the NABBA. didnt go near scales at all.

Was an amazing experience. Was nervous abou it but once your out there its all about fighting and doign what you have to do. You will love it im sure


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I will do too.

How long u been training for?

G


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

training decent for the pst 3 years or so but you know how it is.....i trained biceps and chest for 10 sets of 12 reps from 16 lol. Im 24 btw


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

wow, just spotted this thread mate - awesome change!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Foolowing this mate
> 
> Only thing id say is that the usual banded about 12 weeks you see for guys to diet in general isnt enough hence most 1st timers are soft. you want to be nice and elan before startign your diet and gently do a 16 week long camp imo.. polay it gentle and safe. make sure you ahev time to get therea and leave time aswell fro any sh!tness life may throw at you like it always bloody does im sure you know! flu's, colds, family issues etc.


Thats good advice, i dieted for 24 weeks for my show, you dont realise how much fat you got until you start chipping away at it and even on the day of the show i could have done with being about 8lb lighter!


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Thats good advice, i dieted for 24 weeks for my show, you dont realise how much fat you got until you start chipping away at it and even on the day of the show i could have done with being about 8lb lighter!


Yeah will give myself plenty of time. Goin to start chipping away now so hopefully won't be too bad after crimbo.

How did u do in ur comp and what class did u do?

G


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Team1 said:


> training decent for the pst 3 years or so but you know how it is.....i trained biceps and chest for 10 sets of 12 reps from 16 lol. Im 24 btw


Only 24, plenty of time left too. Wish I had started training earlier. I only started training when I was 23. Always played rugby but never done weights. I'm 27 now

G


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Yeah will give myself plenty of time. Goin to start chipping away now so hopefully won't be too bad after crimbo.
> 
> How did u do in ur comp and what class did u do?
> 
> G


I had 2nd in the u90s mate, looking forward to the Nabba Wales next year now


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

big silver back said:


> I had 2nd in the u90s mate, looking forward to the Nabba Wales next year now


In ur avi u look awesome, u competing again then?

G


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> In ur avi u look awesome, u competing again then?
> 
> G


Thanks butty  Well the same as you just eating clean untill after xmas and then start my prep for the class 3 Nabba wales... goodie, hunger and hours of cardio to look forward to, we must be mad!! :lol:


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Thanks butty  Well the same as you just eating clean untill after xmas and then start my prep for the class 3 Nabba wales... goodie, hunger and hours of cardio to look forward to, we must be mad!! :lol:


Yeah we must be, ur worse thou cos u know what's coming lol

G


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Yeah we must be, ur worse thou cos u know what's coming lol
> 
> G


hi mate how's it going.. personally i wouldnt worry to much about the way you look now... its all starts in january..not only that your diet will be hard enough then so why suffer now.. keep it simple and basic.. dont toture yourself just yet... :thumbup1:

so hit the GYM hard and i mean hard. then take a week off over xmas then start to see whats underneath...

Steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> hi mate how's it going.. personally i wouldnt worry to much about the way you look now... its all starts in january..not only that your diet will be hard enough then so why suffer now.. keep it simple and basic.. dont toture yourself just yet... :thumbup1:
> 
> so hit the GYM hard and i mean hard. then take a week off over xmas then start to see whats underneath...
> 
> Steve


Hey m8 cheers, I'm expecting if I eat clean and train hard that I'll start losing bf purely because I wasn't eating gd clean food before.... That sound about right???

How's u and Ur training? U planning on competing nxt year too?

Cheers g


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Hey m8 cheers, I'm expecting if I eat clean and train hard that I'll start losing bf purely because I wasn't eating gd clean food before.... That sound about right???
> 
> How's u and Ur training? U planning on competing nxt year too?
> 
> Cheers g


 my training is probably the best it's ever been.. just cant get any weight on stuck at 20 stone but lean...

eat like a bodybuilder but dont be to worried about being to clean. if you fancy eat Eat it...

keep cardio in at just 3 times a week...then hit it in january...

steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> my training is probably the best it's ever been.. just cant get any weight on stuck at 20 stone but lean...
> 
> eat like a bodybuilder but dont be to worried about being to clean. if you fancy eat Eat it...
> 
> ...


cheers m8

20st thats massive. u looking to comp in may then?

g


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi mate few things I've noted from looking at your progress etc. Your losing to much each week, and your feeling hungry. These two things indicate one thing. Your fat cells know your trying to shrink them. So your calorie deficit is to much. The reason we lose body fat slowly is because our fat cells have a set point where they like to be, when you lose upwards of two pounds a week your cells generally know what is trying to happen, and they initiate the famine response. Which is what is causing your hunger, it is also what slows down fat burning and your metabolic rate. To an extent it will be that you used to more food. But once the body has had enough macros and micros it should switch of hunger response. So I'd suggest working out your calories. In studies the famine response had been shown to slow metabolic needs to As little as five hundred calories a day. You don't want to get to that.

On a plus, you have motivation, large chest, and though you have fat lower back look to have an okay taper. Go for it pal.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

najybomb said:


> Hi mate few things I've noted from looking at your progress etc. Your losing to much each week, and your feeling hungry. These two things indicate one thing. Your fat cells know your trying to shrink them. So your calorie deficit is to much. The reason we lose body fat slowly is because our fat cells have a set point where they like to be, when you lose upwards of two pounds a week your cells generally know what is trying to happen, and they initiate the famine response. Which is what is causing your hunger, it is also what slows down fat burning and your metabolic rate. To an extent it will be that you used to more food. But once the body has had enough macros and micros it should switch of hunger response. So I'd suggest working out your calories. In studies the famine response had been shown to slow metabolic needs to As little as five hundred calories a day. You don't want to get to that.
> 
> On a plus, you have motivation, large chest, and though you have fat lower back look to have an okay taper. Go for it pal.


Cheers m8, diet totally changed from back then. Doin low carb and high carb days. Seems to be working ok.

Got some help now and he's got me eAten clean and just about to start a mass stack.

Cheers g


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

najybomb said:


> Hi mate few things I've noted from looking at your progress etc. Your losing to much each week, and your feeling hungry. These two things indicate one thing. Your fat cells know your trying to shrink them. So your calorie deficit is to much. The reason we lose body fat slowly is because our fat cells have a set point where they like to be, when you lose upwards of two pounds a week your cells generally know what is trying to happen, and they initiate the famine response. Which is what is causing your hunger, it is also what slows down fat burning and your metabolic rate. To an extent it will be that you used to more food. But once the body has had enough macros and micros it should switch of hunger response. So I'd suggest working out your calories. In studies the famine response had been shown to slow metabolic needs to As little as five hundred calories a day. You don't want to get to that.
> 
> On a plus, you have motivation, large chest, and though you have fat lower back look to have an okay taper. Go for it pal.


good post...


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Cheers m8, diet totally changed from back then. Doin low carb and high carb days. Seems to be working ok.
> 
> Got some help now and he's got me eAten clean and just about to start a mass stack.
> 
> Cheers g


The best thing you can do here mate is just listen to the guy who is giving you the advice. as everyone will have different opinons what works for me may not work for you.... so try this advice that this guy is giving you.. if it doesnt work then you know its time to try something else..

Otherwise listening to too many will fry you..

:confused1: :cursing:

steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok m8 cheers, always gd to av everyones opinions. So keep em coming if u have any big Steve and anyone else

Cheers g


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Had a hell of a week. Thought I was comin down with something but started my course this week. Maybe that's tge reason I feel like ****.

Have still trained but diets gone a bit wrong.

Anyway keep ploddin on

Cheers g


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

High dose of test? Seems to cause havoc with quite a few people perhaps with the shock of going from mortal levels of hoprmones to super high


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Team1 said:


> High dose of test? Seems to cause havoc with quite a few people perhaps with the shock of going from mortal levels of hoprmones to super high


Yeah m8 higher than I'm normally used to aswell. Ad 4 months off gave my body a real gd clearout of the stuff. Now given a mass course to follow and body not used to it, hit my body for 6. Should hopefully be ok for the rest of the course now.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

well sorry not posted of late, still going gd with training and diet thought id post up some recent pics



please any comments would be greatly appriciated

cheers g


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good stuff mate. Big ass bceps, smaller triceps maybe?

Id be looking to get the condition in a fair bit just now. You have a lot to lose.

It would do you good to do a diet just now, then rebound and perhaps gain another few lb of muscle before dietign again.


----------

